# Stillwater gear!



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

so they came today!!!!!!!!! I am so pleased with the products and I am inLOVE with all of them. (sorry picture phone sucks so poor quality)
Riley's green/black rope lead (Look at how big and how thick!) it is also very, very soft on the hand when the dog pulls. =)









Riley in her 1.5 black/green show collar with her new dog tag for it








Riley in her 2" black/green seatbelt collar with her other dog tag made for this one









Riley with her 2" and her rope lead =)








NOW, peaches is a lil poophead. she is very camera shy and is always looking away so I only took a few.

Peaches blue/black rope lead








Peaches in her 1.5 black/blue show collar and her new tag for this collar
















Peaches with her 1.5 and rope lead









so enjoy! I will have better quality tomorrow also would like to say i am now HOOKED on stillwater and will continue to order his stuff


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Woo hoo! I posted on your other post, but I just can't resist to post again. LOL. I love the SW gear! I'm going to order a couple leads right now just cause you posted pics of yours. Did you get the 4 ft. leads with handles? That's what I think I may get. 

Your crew looks fabulous with the new bling!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome new stuff for the doggies..they are lookin good in there new gear


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

She is one of my favorite female dogs =) she looks great. Lucky you that she fits in those =( Peaches is very pretty too!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I got the 4ft with handle! hehe. and thanks everyone. davidfitness, riley and peaches gives puppy kisses!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Defiantly some nice gear! Make sure to post pics in the Still Water thread


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwwww they look so good in their new gear  I love how Peaches did the don't look at me and turned the other way lol. And Riley's like look how pretty I am in my new stuff  Cute!!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

just checked out there site...never knew how well priced they're merchandise was...i'm definitely making an order this week coming up!! your dog looks good in the new gear!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lone Star said:


> just checked out there site...never knew how well priced they're merchandise was...i'm definitely making an order this week coming up!! your dog looks good in the new gear!


What! How long have you been here! LMAO. Still Water has great collars and harnesses for great prices.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I got better shots but i wont be adding until later tonight. i cant believe how the colors gp so well with the dogs. ri looks fantastic in green and peaches looks stunning in blue! hehe


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

wow this stuff looks great!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

It is great!! i love the leashes alot! i cant believe i was paying 36 dollars at petco for poopy leads! never again..haha


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lmao- ronnie n i were jus talkin bout how nice thier stuff is n how affordable it was yesterday. how funny. i been thinkin bout it but haven't actually looked at thier site. never seen any colors i thought would look good on my lacey girl... imma go look right now tho


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

better pics of the girls.

Peaches being Peaches in her 1.5"

















and my beautiful girl Riley for you Ri lovers! in her 2"

















Riley looking good in her 1.5"









and she said it was time to poo poo but she says she can make it look good HAHA. xD


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> better pics of the girls.
> 
> Peaches being Peaches in her 1.5"
> 
> ...


Oh yea those look great out in the sun. LMAO at the last pic hehe 
The green one is the one I was gunna order for Dosia he needs to be in green lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Oh yea those look great out in the sun. LMAO at the last pic hehe
> The green one is the one I was gunna order for Dosia he needs to be in green lol


 well... she was making in style. XD HAHA
OH, Dosia would look so dang handsome in green!!!!!!!!!! =D


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL I gotta get him one of those tags like the one Peaches has


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

the leaf one? If he isnt a hard player than go for it but i he is I suggest you get a stainless steel one. I have Mil tags on Riley. thick and nice stainless steel


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yea he's a rough player but I just love the leaf


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

mahahahaha, well they do do two tags for I think 10 bucks? I don't remember
I found the actual site tho


----------

